# Baroness LM 66T 26"



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

She is here! Boy is it massive. Haven't had a whole lot of time to mess with it. I can tell the bedknife to reel will need adjusting its not cutting paper. This thing is dang near brand new !! Still has the coating on the reel from the manufacture. Know only if I can figure it all out lol. This will take awhile.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

[media]https://youtu.be/daxf_M6HYFw[/media]Now I know why you sold your sprayer. That is the high end of high end mowers. congratulations.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

The sprayer was too heavy to carry around on my back. I sold it and invested in the spreader-mate. I got a heck of a deal on this demo reel mower.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Baroness with the groomer is the ideal way to handle Empire Zoysia. It is a thatch monster unless you keep the water and the fertilizer low. 
Empire and El Toro are grasses I normally wish would slow down.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> [media]https://youtu.be/daxf_M6HYFw[/media]Now I know why you sold your sprayer. That is the high end of high end mowers. congratulations.


Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on the new mower!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I was looking for that online today! I was wondering where it went haha. I had almost talked myself into it. Congrats!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the Baroness family 

You need to update your mower below your name 

I think you have the verticutter and not the groomer on that mower since it looks like it has fewer blades.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

Wow what a purchase @bigmks. Congrats.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

bigmks said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > [media]https://youtu.be/daxf_M6HYFw[/media]Now I know why you sold your sprayer. That is the high end of high end mowers. congratulations.
> ...


A Baroness would possibly make me give up my Toro. Baroness, the Toyota Century of mowers.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

There is going to be one more for sell soon from what the guy told me?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Geeeze, that's nice! If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost? I really want a 26" green mowe but I don't really want to buy an old dilapidated machine.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Now that's a REEL mower. Where did you buy it?


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Facebook Market a guy from Atlanta was selling it.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Ahhhh. I found the post again somehow, and messaged him even though I knew you got it. And he indeed said he had another he was selling, but it's the 56G. I really need a 26" though. So back to the search game haha.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

2nd one for sale
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/252414555640240/


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

bigmks said:


> 2nd one for sale
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/252414555640240/


$1500 for a unit only used once during a demo? Somebody better go get this unit.


----------

